# Help with a custom sword pen



## Josh Reid (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a customer Who wants a pen that looks like a sword with a pirate sword on the clip and I'm stumped. Looking for pirate sword clips and ideas on how to make a pen that looks like you are taking a sword out of a sheath. Writing part with a silver sword looking blank. Any ideas or suggestions or tips or tricks?


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 27, 2015)

Josh Reid said:


> I have a customer Who wants a pen that looks like a sword with a pirate sword on the clip and I'm stumped. Looking for pirate sword clips and ideas on how to make a pen that looks like you are taking a sword out of a sheath. Writing part with a silver sword looking blank. Any ideas or suggestions or tips or tricks?


 

There was a collaboration between myself and 4 other turners and we came up with this design. It fits your description really well. Only difference is we went with a broad sword instead of pirate sword. I would contact Mike Redburn and discuss the option of having a sword clip made. The rest of the work is all custom.


----------



## wyone (Apr 27, 2015)

that is incredible...  your work overwhelms me....


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's one I did years ago.  Carved in silver.  Think the hilt is pointing the wrong way, but the idea is there.


----------



## ttm7 (Apr 27, 2015)

awesome absolutely


----------

